# Cheery Chicks CK2 Chicken KOOLER Giveaway



## ChickenAdmin

*Our friends over at Cheery Chicks have donated one of their*
*CK2 Chicken KOOLERs to be given away here on Chicken Forum.









*


> The CK2 Chicken KOOLER is made for the medium sized backyard flock. This 3.5 gallon pail with the standard "EZ Access Lid" and Level Hanger offers a larger volume of water than the CK1, and has 3 drinker valves. The transparent Blue reduces algae growth and allows you to monitor the water level for your birds. With the "EZ Access Lid" you can quickly add or remove water , vitamins, and electrolytes to your Chicken KOOLER


*Rules & Entry:*

You must complete one of the following to be entered. You must then post to this thread with which you did.

1. Like us on Facebook.
2. Follow us on Twitter.
3. Download our app to your mobile device: Android or Apple
4. Be a Supporting Member.

On April 30th we will close this thread and hold a drawing on May 1st.

Winner will have 24 hours to claim their prize.

Thanks to Cheery Chicks for their terrific donations! Please be sure to visit their store.







​
No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum, PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by April 30th, 2014. Void where prohibited. Free shipping to anywhere in the lower USA excluding Alaska and Hawaii. Winner subject to International shipping and custom fees.​


----------



## hildar

Already following on twitter, liked on facebook and am a supporting member. That is awesome looking, but may be to big for my small flocks. However I wouldn't have to water them so many times a week with that.


----------



## duffyrw

I already have the app


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## MaransGuy

I liked you on Facebook. I don't have a phone and I don't have a twitter account. Thanks for the Giveaway!


----------



## Apyl

Already "like" on FB & "follow" on twitter. As for the app, there needs to be one for Kindle fire.


----------



## kjohnstone

Just entering for the heck of it, after winning the Grandpa's feeder, I feel kind of guilty/greedy for entering. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## BamaChicks

I liked the page on Facebook. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum

I also have the app on my iPhone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## pypy_chicks

Downloaded app and liked on fb


Current flock: 46


----------



## wclee

Have the app and follow on twitter



Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## ruger1

Already like on FB, current Supporting Member, and downloaded app for Android. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## chickenmommy

Liked on fb and love the app on iphone


----------



## citygirl_countryheart

liked on FB, New starter, hope to have all setup and done this weekend


----------



## dademoss

The girls would love a new waterer

I am a Supporting Member


----------



## stevek

Just liked on Facebook. Have your APP on my phone! Our first chicks are arriving in two weeks!


----------



## ifyousaygo

I liked you on Facebook


----------



## Jim

Already liked on FB! Woo hooo. 


Jim


----------



## MrSassyPants

downloaded app on my tablet


----------



## Kozykitten

Liked on FB.


----------



## Andrew1343

Done all that was required, and would enjoy one of these waterers. Cheery Chicks have the most interesting things


----------



## Youknowmyname57

This looks great for the very anticipated summer months!!!


----------



## ssearnhardt

*I downloaded the app to my iPad.*

I downloaded the app to my iPad. This looks like a great item. I'd love to win 1 to try with my free range flock. If they like it, I'd need to buy more!


----------



## AlotOfAnimals

Done most of them!!!!


Sent from a teen with a poultry dream


----------



## ladycat

I already like on Facebook.


----------



## vcannon

I "liked" on FB, wish there was a Love button!  My girls would love that waterer!


----------



## EMO

Using the app now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hunterhart1113

I have the app downloaded on my phone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## poultrylover99

I have done 1,3, and 4! I love this waterer! 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## showmesilkies

Facebook "like" and Twitter follower.

With my gang of feathers I would be happy to win this giveaway

www.facebook.com/showmesilkies


----------



## blackalderranch

Liked on facebook


----------



## dcfrenkel

My flock would love this!!!!

Liked on FB


----------



## sherlocklabs

1. Like us on Facebook : CHECK
2. Follow us on Twitter : CHECK
3. Download our app to your mobile device: Android or Apple : CHECK
4. Be a Supporting Member : CHECK

I would love to have the opportunity to win! Thank you!


----------



## homebeerbrewer

Liked the Facebook page.


----------



## FivePoints

Liked you on Face Book


----------



## barespot

I have the app and think its great. I also like your page on Facebook. Thanks for such a wonderful opportunity to win a great waterer.


----------



## LadyGothic

I need to remember to get on here more. I apparently lost my app on my phone... found it in the wrong folder lol

Present!


----------



## WindWhipt

I re-downloaded the app on my new phone, already liked you on Facebook. Working on logging in and participating more on the Chicken Forum!!!


----------



## chickflick

Wow! This will make my chores a lot easier!!


----------



## Morliane

I am allready following on both facebook and twitter.

current flock 14 and growing.


----------



## smithb1978

Liked on Facebook.


----------



## matt_kas

I like on twitter and I have the app for iPad and iPhone!

Matt
Japanese bantam & partridge rock bantam. breeder
Www.poultryrocks.com


----------



## Lori64

Liked on fb, followed on twitter, have the app on my phone.
Thanks for the raffle.
Lori


----------



## crtrlovr

I have "liked" on FB for a long time now! This waterer would be a great addition to the ones I use currently, and it would be easy to add ice to keep it nice and cool during the hot summer days.


----------



## RouttyChicks

Liked on Facebook. Awesome site. Spent a long time reading all of the informative post and valuable information.


----------



## TnChickenLady

I'm using the app and liked on facebook to!


----------



## Chans_Farm

Liked you on Facebook and followed you on Twitter.


----------



## zookyla

I've done 1-3.


----------



## mwhisman

NEW Facebook like!


----------



## minmin1258

Austin said:


> View attachment 15477​
> *Our friends over at Cheery Chicks have donated one of their*
> *CK2 Chicken KOOLERs to be given away here on Chicken Forum. *​
> 
> *
> View attachment 15478
> *​
> 
> 
> *Rules & Entry:*​
> You must complete one of the following to be entered. You must then post to this thread with which you did.​
> 1. Like us on Facebook.
> 
> 2. Follow us on Twitter.
> 
> 3. Download our app to your mobile device: Android or Apple
> 
> 4. Be a Supporting Member.​
> On April 30th we will close this thread and hold a drawing on May 1st.​
> Winner will have 24 hours to claim their prize.​
> Thanks to Cheery Chicks for their terrific donations! Please be sure to visit their store.​
> View attachment 15477​​
> No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum, PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by April 30th, 2014. Void where prohibited. Free shipping to anywhere in the lower USA excluding Alaska and Hawaii. Winner subject to International shipping and custom fees.​


 Liked on FB and downloaded on I-Phone.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

I want to thank everyone who entered, and Cheery Chicks for this great donation!

The winner of this contest was selcted using Random.org, a random number generator. Your post number is your entry number, and by insterting numbers 2 (excluding my initial post) through 48, Random.org selected the number 37, belonging to chickflick.









If you are chickflick you have 24 hours to claim!

Thanks again to CheeryChicks. Please be sure to visit their site at the following URL.

https://cheerychicks.com/store/


----------

